# best jigsaw blade for cutting melamine?



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

hey i was just wondering what would be the best blade to minimise chipping on the board. i might be able to get a circular saw but i already have a jigsaw so would rather use that.

and tips/tricks you guys have used please let me know 

i was thinking of just a fine jigsaw blade, but im not very experianced in woodwork so thats my best guess at a good blade?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

You'd be better off using a circular saw, or better still a router. Personally I've started using a stanley knife to take a thin strip out of the melamine on both sides first and then cutting with a handsaw along the cut line to minimize chipping. Lots of effort but it can give a real good finish 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Normal blades cut on the up stroke where this type of blade cuts on the down stroke, what we did was put a double layer of masking tape on where the cut was going as wel to minamise the chipping of the surface


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Forgot to mention that using a circular saw and setting the depth to a couple of mil above the thickness of the melamine, than putting it on top of a scrap piece of wood helps 

Dave


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok cheers guys


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

I always use a circular saw - reasoning being that you can cut a much more accurate line with a better finish. Here is a new rack and large viv that I am building... you can see how neat you can get the chip board if measured correctly:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...arge-arboreal-phyllomedusa-racking-build.html


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

what blade you using in yours


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

This is the exact blade I use. It's a 16T and can cut the conti in a matter of seconds with a great finish (no under scaring).

Evolution Fury Multipurpose Circular Saw Blade FURYBL185M 16 Tooth (Dia.)185mm, FURYBL185M


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> This is the exact blade I use. It's a 16T and can cut the conti in a matter of seconds with a great finish (no under scaring).
> 
> Evolution Fury Multipurpose Circular Saw Blade FURYBL185M 16 Tooth (Dia.)185mm, FURYBL185M


ok, cheers. and whats up with the need to be 21 to purchase lol? 
i dont have a circular saw to hand unfortunately so im going to try with a fine jigsaw blade and a straight edge, if that fails ill just bite the bullet and go with your setup, i still have 3 more 10stack racks to build after and a hatchling rack (150 tubs)

plus maybe something else.

thanks for getting back


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Trust me mate, dont use a jigsaw. Would be better just investing in a cheap circular saw to be honest - a multipurpose one that can cost as little as a pack of bosch jigsaw blades. Once purchased you'll be flying through the racks and custom vivs.


----------

